# ikaw din po



## Carpe Noctem

Hello everybody.

Can somebody help me translating those two sentences in english please ?

 - wo ai ni ;
 - ikaw din po.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi.
I think ”wo ai ni" is not  tagalog  but Chinese.
In Chainse, ”wo ai ni" means "I love you".

And "ikaw din po." is tagalog, means "You too".


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Hi Oka-chan.

Thanks for being so quick in your answer. In fact, after posting the thread, I realized that 'wo ai ni' was Chinese and not Tagalog, but it was too late...

Anyway, it's always pleasant to hear (to read) 'I love you' from the person you love, whatever the language!


----------

